# Vorstellung



## CoolCSCool (30 Juni 2010)

Hi liebe Celebboardler 
Wollte euch danken für dieses tolle board, gruß an alle


----------



## amon amarth (30 Juni 2010)

gruss zurück & viel spaß !!!


----------



## Q (30 Juni 2010)

na dann *HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN* und viel Spass an Board! Freu mich auf Deine Beiträge!


----------



## General (30 Juni 2010)

CoolCSCool schön das Du zu uns gefunden hast, weiterhin viel Spaß auf CB


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (30 Juni 2010)

​


----------



## Max100 (1 Juli 2010)

Immer rein spaziert, viel Spaß


----------



## Katzun (1 Juli 2010)

hi CoolCSCool,

fühl dich herzlich willkommen in unserer kleinen runde 

viel spaß,
katzun


----------



## Tokko (1 Juli 2010)

Willkommen an Board.:thumbup:


Ich wünsche dir noch viel Spaß mit den Pics.


----------



## LionelLoco (7 Juli 2010)

hallo bin neu hier


----------



## Q (8 Juli 2010)

Hallo auch an LionelLoco  Schön, dass Du da bist und viel Spass hier! Du kannst auch ein neues Thema für Deine Vorstellung aufmachen, dann geht das nicht unter


----------

